# Verständnisfrage und Kaufberautung



## allegoric (9. August 2012)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich belese mich schon lange mit Echoloten und deren Leistung, aber wirklich Ahnung habe ich nicht .

Ich habe hier in der Leipziger Umgebung recht viele unterschiedliche Gewässer, aber keines tiefer als 70 Meter. Ich hätte gern ein Echolot und war die ganze Zeit auf dem Trip ein HDS 5 Gen 2 zu nehmen, da dort eben auch die Plotfunktion dabei ist und GPS usw. Dieses könnte ich auch später zu Meeresausflügen mitnehmen. Da die Urlaube aber mit dem Beginn des berufsbegl. Studiums irgendwo in die Ferne gerückt sind, will ich mich dahingehend "verkleinern" und umschwenken. Hier vor Ort brauche ich nicht unbedingt einen Kartenplotter oder ähnliches. Es wäre zwar interessant gewesen sich eigene Karten zu erstellen, aber gut. Man(n) kann sich auch so orientieren.

Da es hier aber auch Renken gibt und ich von meinem Cuda 300 weg will, hätte ich auch gern ein Echo, was überhaupt Fische erkennt, auch wenn es nur Striche sind. Dabei ist es mir relativ wichtig, dass es eine farbige Anzeige hat zur Unterscheidung von Fisch und nicht Fisch.
Da fiel mir gleich das Elite 4x in die Augen, was auch eine recht hohe Sendeleistung hat. Davon verspreche ich mir genauere Bilder. Jetzt gibt es aber noch so viele auch nicht farbige Alternativen wie zum Beispiel das Mark 5x oder das Pro und eben auch andere Hersteller.


Viele meinen ja, dass man so ein kleines Display nicht verwenden sollte. Ich finde jedoch, dass es da keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Elite 4x und einem HDS 5 mit zweigeteilter Anzeige gibt und mir vom Bildschirm her das Cuda 300 bisher auch immer völlig ausreichte (nicht von der Helligkeit / Brilliance her gesehen). Zudem würde ich das Echo mit Sicherheit als Bellyboatecholot verwenden. Da ist die kleinere Größe wahrscheinlich auch handlicher.

Jetzt brauche ich euren Ratschlag in Bezug auf Sendeleistung, Genauigkeit usw. Was mich noch interessieren würde, wäre die Genauigkeit der Echolotfunktion zwischen Elite 4 / Mark5/Pro / HDS5. Gibt es da große Unterschiede oder gleicht sich das irgendwo?
Gibt es noch andere preiswerte und empfehlenswerte Hersteller mit Farbecholoten, die sich ähnlich lohnen und entsprechend wenig kosten (200€)? Es ist nicht so, dass ich nicht mehr ausgeben könnte, ich will mich aber irgendwo beschränken, wenn es schon kein HDS wird.

Es kann auch sein, dass ich mich später trotzdem noch für ein HDS 5 entscheide, aber das dann erst viel, viel später. Maßgabe ist jetzt ein handliches, möglichst genaues Echo zum Vertikalangeln und Fischsuche zum angemessenen Preis.

Leider fand ich hier im Forum kein wirkliches Review zum Elite 4x, was momentan ganz vorn für mich zur Wahl steht.


----------



## marioschreiber (9. August 2012)

*AW: Verständnisfrage und Kaufberautung*

Wir haben mal die Elite 4 und Mark 4 (farbe und schwarzweiß) nebeneinander gestellt und zeitgleich die Simulation gestartet. 
Der dargestellte Bereich ist dabei identisch.
Ein im wahrsten sinne des Wortes Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Ich würde immer wieder zum farbigen greifen !


----------



## allegoric (9. August 2012)

*AW: Verständnisfrage und Kaufberautung*

Ok, das hilft schon einmal!

Denn dies bekräftigt mich im Willen ein Farbecho zu kaufen.

Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage nach der Auflösung, also der Sendestärke. Klar steht da 2000 W PTP, was auch immer das zu sagen hat, denn 2000 Watt macht das Ding niemals, da wäre ja der Akku ruckzuck runter ;P


----------



## allegoric (10. August 2012)

*AW: Verständnisfrage und Kaufberautung*

Ok, vielleicht hast du nicht richtig gelesen, das wäre auf jeden Fall ein super Verkaufsgespräch direkt vorbei am Kunden gewesen *g*.

Ich will mich noch einmal wiederholen: Ich möchte zZ kein HDS 5, da meiner Meinung nach zu teuer und ich momentan das GPS / Kartenplotter nicht brauche, bzw. es einer teure Spielerei wäre. Was ich suche, ist ein hochauflösendes Echo, was mir definitiv auch Renken am Grund anzeigt bzw. andere Fische im Wasser zwischen 3 und 70 Metern.
Jetzt werden häufig in den Foren Schlagwörter wie "Digitales" Echolot in den Raum geworfen. Was ich dabei nicht verstehe, die Echolottechnik kann doch eh nur digital verarbeitet werden und die Wellen sind und bleiben stets analog...rein physikalisch. Nichtsdesto trotz gibt es ja Unterschiede, sonst würden die Geräte nicht 100e Euro mehr bzw. weniger kosten.

Ich möchte für das geringstmögliche Geld ein Echolot kaufen, welches wirklich die Echolotfunktion am besten beherrscht und ich auch Fische erkennen kann.

Ich glaube, ich werde mich auch mal bei Schlageter melden....


----------



## Uli69 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Verständnisfrage und Kaufberautung*

Hallo, stehe vor der selben Entscheidung.
Hab das Humminbird 570 DI im Auge, gut ist das Down Imaging - funktioniert allerdings nur in Bewegung, aber mit Switch Fire ist die konventionelle  Anzeige sofort gegenwärtig.
VG
uli


----------



## allegoric (12. August 2012)

*AW: Verständnisfrage und Kaufberautung*

Man sagt aber immer, dass Down Imaging bzw. Down Scan eher was für die Bodenanalyse als ein wirklicher Fishfinder ist. Das würde meinem Ziel einen Fishfinder zu kaufen eher widersprechen.

Leider kommt hier keine richtige Diskussion auf :-(


----------



## Kneuer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Verständnisfrage und Kaufberautung*

Ein reines Echolot, das nicht teuer ist und dennoch eine Spitzenleistung bringt (gerade auch beim Renkenfischen) ist das Lowrance Mark 5x Pro.

Das fischen einige meiner Kollegen vom Tegernsee und die sind sehr zufrieden mit dem Echo.

Neulich haben die nebeneinander ein HDS5 und ein Mark 5x pro getestet. Klar hat man mit dem HDS 5 viele weitere Funktionen, die man mit dem Mark 5 nicht hat, aber von der reinen Echolotfunktion waren die net weit auseinander nach deren Aussagen.
Mit dem HDS 5 konnte man zwar sogar die einzelnen Nymphen sehen, aber auch das Mark 5x Pro hat zumindest das 5g-Blei auf dem Bildschirm sauber erfasst. In Bezug Fischerkennung hatte das HDS 5 die Nase vorn. Das hat wirklich alles als Fisch erkannt. Auf dem Mark 5x pro war dann halt ein "Knubbel" am Grund. Erkannt hat man die Fische aber dennoch.

Neulich war ich mit einem Kollegen unterwegs, der hatte das Elite 5x. Das war schon genial. Farbechos sind halt nochmal nen Zahn schärfer, als schwarz-weiß-Modelle. 

Wenn ich mich jetzt sofort entscheiden müsste, säh mein Gedankengang so aus:

Geld spielt keine Rolle: HDS 5
Etwas günstiger: Elite 5 (evtl. sogar in der Elite 5x-Version, da nochmal günstiger, aber ohne GPS)
Geld spielt ne große Rolle: Mark 5x pro
Garkein Geld vorhanden: Nach Haubentauchern Ausschau halten


----------



## Fordfan (13. August 2012)

*AW: Verständnisfrage und Kaufberautung*



Kneuer schrieb:


> Geld spielt keine Rolle: HDS 5
> Etwas günstiger: Elite 5 (evtl. sogar in der Elite 5x-Version, da nochmal günstiger, aber ohne GPS)
> Geld spielt ne große Rolle: Mark 5x pro
> Garkein Geld vorhanden: Nach Haubentauchern Ausschau halten


 
#6 - besser kann man es nicht sagen - #6


----------



## allegoric (13. August 2012)

*AW: Verständnisfrage und Kaufberautung*

Super das hat sehr geholfen! Ich danke dir


----------

